
NASA picks SpaceX to deliver cargo to the Lunar Gateway - jonbaer
https://www.engadget.com/2020-03-28-nasa-spacex-lunar-gateway-cargo.html
======
joss82
That's great news for space in general.

SpaceX has proven to be far more efficient than the usual suspects for making
stuff happen in space.

Finger crossed, let's hope the Gateway program don't get downsized to
oblivious by the impending crisis.

------
verytrivial
Saw the Starlink train go through Orion last night, a tiny sliver of the
trashing of the night sky that is to come.

SpaceX is no longer cool. I plan to tell this to everyone who will listen.

~~~
vasco
This seems akin to being against wind power generation because it "ruins" the
view. Most space "views" are already ruined by light pollution, surely you
don't propose we eliminate cities as well?

~~~
verytrivial
Yeah, but it isn't akin though, is it? Well, it is if you _only_ consider the
aesthetics of the sky, which is not the problem here. It's the science of
astronomy being made more difficult and/or expensive. You might not think that
is important, but some people do. For what it's worth, I thought the
satellites looked amazing and my kids were thrilled, but I'd looked up for an
ISS pass, which was until recently a rare sort of event. And so it goes.

~~~
s_y_n_t_a_x
You might not think connecting remainder of the world is important, but some
people do.

Ground telescopes have reached their limit. We use giant radio telescopes that
account for satellites and space based telescopes for all the recent
discoveries.

Yes keeping the night sky clear is important, light pollution is the worst
offender.

It just seems like feigned outrage tbh, especially when you're ignoring the
fact that SpaceX has addressed your concerns and have proposed adjustments.

I could see your point more if they had not commented at all.

